# Maryland meet ?



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Where in Maryland? What about in Virginia instead? We could all meet at the Air & Space Museum by the Dulles Airport and go enjoy the planes too.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Daisy81 said:


> Where in Maryland? What about in Virginia instead? We could all meet at the Air & Space Museum by the Dulles Airport and go enjoy the planes too.


Sounds cool!!! I am in


----------



## ModifiedMonster (Jan 4, 2015)

Daisy81 said:


> Where in Maryland? What about in Virginia instead? We could all meet at the Air & Space Museum by the Dulles Airport and go enjoy the planes too.


I was thinking May 9th 2015, 8pm, Marley Station Mall in Glen Burnie, MD?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ModifiedMonster said:


> I was thinking May 9th 2015, 8pm, Marley Station Mall in Glen Burnie, MD?


Glen dirty? Really???


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

That is a bit of a hike from where I am located. What about Frederick that is a little closer to me and a fairly easy drive as it is right off of 70.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am in frederick right now!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe I can organize something with my shop so we can all meet here and get discounted stuff done!


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Maybe I can organize something with my shop so we can all meet here and get discounted stuff done!


*ears perked*

what sort of shop?!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

We do custom stereos window tint vinyl wrap leather sunroofs graphics remote starts etc
Auto Trim Design of Mid-Maryland :: Home


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

So many mods which to choose first lol.

How much does window tinting cost for the Cruze? I would have to keep it to the legal limit in Virginia so I don't get hassled by the cops.

I found a android based Navigation/radio/backup camera type thing that goes in place of the navigation that came with the 2012 Cruze as an option. Here is the link. Have you seen this unit before or know of anything like this that could be installed? I ask because I'm not quite sure about this device and I see you have the pioneer systems listed on your site. Do you have anything that works as navigation, backup camera, plays music from the usb port in the arm rest, bluetooth phone and music and uses the microphone in the car. I don't care if it loses XM and/or OnStar.

Do you also by any chance install head lights? If so do you sell them? I'm torn between these and these.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Tint depends on the quality of film you want (not the shade). VA is strict and requires net 50% on the front so we would have apply a 70% or higher on it and net 35% in the rear so we would have to put 50% or higher if you would want to retain legal limits. The real question is why do you want window film and how long are you gonna keep your cruze.
We can install it but its straight forward enough that my grandma could too, so I would say just do it yourself. I personally do not like those systems because 99.9% of the time they are garbage. We can install any system you want. We can install headlamps and if I were you I would choose the ANZO headlamps since they are a much better known brand. However be warned aftermarket headlamps will get condensation in them and the projectors in them are typically junk.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Tint depends on the quality of film you want (not the shade). VA is strict and requires net 50% on the front so we would have apply a 70% or higher on it and net 35% in the rear so we would have to put 50% or higher if you would want to retain legal limits. The real question is why do you want window film and how long are you gonna keep your cruze.
> We can install it but its straight forward enough that my grandma could too, so I would say just do it yourself. I personally do not like those systems because 99.9% of the time they are garbage. We can install any system you want. We can install headlamps and if I were you I would choose the ANZO headlamps since they are a much better known brand. However be warned aftermarket headlamps will get condensation in them and the projectors in them are typically junk.


My plan is to keep the Cruze for another 3 to 5 years depending on how the car holds up.

[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]I know I want the android based nav head along with the wired backup camera and the dash cam.

You have me a little worried on the head lights. ANZO has a better chance of lasting? I guess I will go with them. I have always believed that within reason you get what you pay for. I'm hoping for these lights to be at least as bright as the OEM head lights. I don't need more illumination I primarily want them for cosmetic reasons. 

The tint I'm toying with for cosmetic reasons. I guess I would go with 50% tint for the sides and rear window. I added blind spot mirrors on my car back when I bought them so I think I'm ok.[/FONT]


----------



## ModifiedMonster (Jan 4, 2015)

Im down for Frederick, can we agree on a day and time, im not able til may 9th, that is if we decide on a weekend?


----------



## ModifiedMonster (Jan 4, 2015)

I think my brother will most likely come out too, so thats 4 cruzes, should be fun.


----------



## McElroy86 (May 12, 2015)

Maryland? I'm in!


----------



## McElroy86 (May 12, 2015)

Work in progress


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

McElroy86 said:


> Work in progress


Is that lowered or are the wheels large.....or both hard for me to tell. I think 18s lowered????

I would like to get 10 Cruzes together! Thats my goal. Think we can do it?


----------



## McElroy86 (May 12, 2015)

Just put ksport coilovers and mrr gf7 18's. Need better pictures. Getting my roof rack today


----------



## ModifiedMonster (Jan 4, 2015)

I think we should set something up and see where it goes from there honestly, I really want to start getting this going, maybe meet up once a week or something, see how many cruzes we can get to come out. I've seen like 3 more slightly modified cruzes around my way, going to flag them down and see if they would be interested in this as well.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Any MD folks going to the national meet? We should meet up and caravan.


----------



## ModifiedMonster (Jan 4, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> Any MD folks going to the national meet? We should meet up and caravan.


Are you referring to the Lordstown Meet or the East Coast Nationals in Ocean City that same weekend?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lordstown sorry.


----------

